# Getting a puppy while living overseas.



## jdash (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey everyone. So...the wife and the family have agreed to a new canine family member (YAY!). It has been a while since I've gotten a puppy and I think we are going to go that route this time (our last two dogs were GSD rescue/adoption...). We don't currently have any dogs right now.

So...the complication comes from we are currently living overseas for work (near Dubai, UAE). I know the policies and rules about importing a dog here, and it's doable (although expensive) and there isn't a quarantine as long as it's done correctly. My issue is finding the right dog/breeder who is willing/able to ship overseas. I totally get that we would need to wait till the puppy is a bit older to ship, and I'm fine with that.

One thought I had was that it might be easier to get one from Europe (Germany, Czech) but I'm having a really hard time finding much information on purchasing a dog from there online. Is there anyone who can give guidance on this, is it so difficult that we should just wait for a few years till we move back to the states (don't want to preferably). Will most US breeders ship internationally? I'm not sure where to start. There isn't really any kind of breeding program here (what there is I wouldn't trust)...

Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

GSDs are popular in kuwait. try looking for a breeder from there. you could drive to pick the dog up. also there is a member here from kuwait, can't remember who. if i remember i'll let you know who. maybe you could send them a PM.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I know that alten Wingertshaus from Germany shipped a puppy to Dubai several years ago....

Enclavenhof in Belgium also has sent quite a few pups/dogs to Egypt that I saw there....and I also alot of showline dogs in Egypt as pets on bigger estates. But no one seemed to know or care about kennel names there.

Good luck.


Lee


----------

